# What's going on for 2019 Halloween where you're at?



## Daisy (Oct 27, 2019)

Not sure what I'm doing personally, might go down to Nola or something where I'm at. Or nothing ::sour::. Either way I'd like to hear some of your plans and favorite places. It is that festive satanic time of year again.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Oct 27, 2019)

While I'm sure you're aware of my thoughts on the matter, I'ma say it anyways. 

Come to NOLA! I miss your handsome mug!


----------



## FuckinBum (Oct 27, 2019)

me, personally, have no plans whatsoever. prolly getting drunk and telling little kids to get off the lawn i dont have.

but knowing my area, there will be a spike in drug-n-alcohol use and an unusual amount of man-on-man sodomy, even for here.

the tweekers will know the shadow people by the end of halloween, i can guarantee that.

EDIT: @EphemeralStick is already got a head start, with 1,666 posts! sail hatin!


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Oct 27, 2019)

I should be in Savannah GA with my road dog, not by choice mainly just cause we got bogged down in Jacksonville for a bit. Shld be a good time tho!....hopefully.


----------



## roughdraft (Oct 27, 2019)

probably gonna pull out the headlamp and go creepin for groundscores between the hours of 3 and 6am


----------



## Groundscore (Oct 27, 2019)

roughdraft said:


> probably gonna pull out the headlamp and go creepin for groundscores between the hours of 3 and 6am



That is exactly my plan! Would be even better if it fell on a Friday or Saturday, then again those are always good times to search for dropped stuff around the bars and such.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Oct 27, 2019)

Unfortunately I'll be playing with the ghosts on the third floor and down in the basement at work on 3rd shift! Something about that 3rd floor no one likes to go to. It's an empty office space. But employees have reported some weird stuff up there and you always have that feeling something 
is watching you!


----------



## roughdraft (Oct 27, 2019)

Groundscore said:


> That is exactly my plan! Would be even better if it fell on a Friday or Saturday, then again those are always good times to search for dropped stuff around the bars and such.



yeah baby - my sleep schedule has been pretty much 9pmish to 5amish the past month, so I am gonna try to conk out around 7pm here, have the coffee brewing by 2:50 and roll out. I am workin in a college town so 'thirsty Thursday' and Halloween coinciding will be extremely fortuitous I hope


----------



## salxtina (Oct 27, 2019)

queer dance party burlington


----------



## Puke Mcvomit (Oct 28, 2019)

Iggys memorial in Charlottesville va


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 29, 2019)

i'll be partying with @EphemeralStick @Daisy and @Geraldo in nola for sure.


----------

